# Upshift light, power & torque on TT with Center RPM or TTS



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

All,

There is a module call "Rainbow Sport Box" that will generate the data via canbus so that upshift, power, and torque will display on virtual cockpit non RS with Center RPM.

Note that the upshift is not exactly like the real TTRS. It comes much earlier than the real TTRS one when in P or N (This probably due to soft limit of engine RPM). During driving it will behave like TTRS, but it lights up at every driving mode instead of dynamic & manual..

Noted that when the car move the upshift light come at higher RPM than at stationary (There is soft max. 4,000 RPM when stationary)






You can get this module at Aliexpress

US $193.00 | Sporty rainbow module For RS3 RS4 RS5 RS7 RS6 TTS virtual cockpit sports layout rainbow module
https://star.aliexpress.com/share/share ... ocialShare

Cheers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not so appealing to me, since as you said the flashing is not matching with the rpm, otherwise...


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

35 degrees centigrade- lovely.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> not so appealing to me, since as you said the flashing is not matching with the rpm, otherwise...


I update my post to reflect that upshift light behave like TTRS when driving.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Link of video Upshift light on TT under dynamic


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as it looks to work, for me it's a no-sense mod


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Mokorx said:


> Link of video Upshift light on TT under dynamic


It works very well from my point of view , expecially with TTrs center rev counter.

Have you cange the virtual cockpit for sport layout or your tt mk3 comes already with this feature or have you add this later with update?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

how you can say "works very well"??  
look at the video (5:21) again, the green and yellow appear well before the right thresholds, and it starts to red-flashing at 4.200 rpm instead of 7.000 :lol: :lol:

I believe you never saw how it works on a real TT-RS...


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

albe0876 said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> > Link of video Upshift light on TT under dynamic
> ...


I changed my cluster from 8S0920790C to a brand new 8S0920790D to gain Center RPM, boost pressure, and animate Audi Sport at start up & shut down.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> how you can say "works very well"??
> look at the video (5:21) again, the green and yellow appear well before the right thresholds, and it starts to red-flashing at 4.200 rpm instead of 7.000 :lol: :lol:
> 
> I believe you never saw how it works on a real TT-RS...







Please take a look at this youtube of my TT with Sport box module firmware 8.0+. The upshift light with the car moving will behave similar to real TTRS with the exception that it light up at every drive mode providing that the RPM is high enough.

When the car in P or N the upshift light up at lower RPM as there is a soft RPM limit of 4,000 RPM. (This is the same limit when you use launch control; TT engine ECU does not allow you to rev. beyond 4,000 RPM when the car is at 0 km/h


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

still not convinced, but if you are happy about how it works, good for you!


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Mokorx said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > Mokorx said:
> ...


How much dows it cost this upgrade?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

It works very well from my point of view , expecially with TTrs center rev counter.

Have you cange the virtual cockpit for sport layout or your tt mk3 comes already with this feature or have you add this later with update?[/quote]

I changed my cluster from 8S0920790C to a brand new 8S0920790D to gain Center RPM, boost pressure, and animate Audi Sport at start up & shut down.[/quote]

How much dows it cost this upgrade?[/quote]

The link to the module in my first post US$193. There are less expensive one but this seller you will get new firmware.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if you put a brand new cluster, you had had to code it, why you didn't go directly for RS type from the beginning?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> if you put a brand new cluster, you had had to code it, why you didn't go directly for RS type from the beginning?


Kevin

You cannot just code the upshift light, Audi sport animation, power, and torque. The power torque show up but never work. The sport display, TTRS logo and background carbon fiber can be coded to make the cluster look the same as TTRS on brand new TT cluster.

The power & Torque only work on TTRS and TT competition from factory only.

Upshift light works only on TTRS from factory.

If you know someone who can make upshift light, power, and torque work on non TTRS or TT competition from factory do let the forum know.

Cheers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

there are shops here (and I assume the same in UK) that sell virtual cockpits and program them with TT-RS lay-out (many TT owners want central tacho and upshift lights)

https://www.naviservice.it/virtual-cock ... -digitale/

I asked about this mod right after I took the car in 2019 (was interested in the upshift lights), and they told me the only requirement was to have a virtual cockpit with no more than han 99 km/miles on it (but they could sell brand new units) so that it could be programmed/reprogrammed by them; unfortunately they quoted me 1250 Eur for the whole job, so at the end I judged the amount too exaggerated for having just the upshifting lights (I had already the central dial) and gave up...


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Mokorx said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > if you put a brand new cluster, you had had to code it, why you didn't go directly for RS type from the beginning?
> ...


Hi,

How hard is the installation? Where does the box go? Behind VC?

Doubting in testing it purely for a working power/torque meter.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Mokorx said:


> All,
> 
> There is a module call "Rainbow Sport Box" that will generate the data via canbus so that upshift, power, and torque will display on virtual cockpit non RS with Center RPM.
> 
> ...


So the box with firmware 8.0 or above the shift lights should work correctly only after revs are achieved? 
Can you tell about installing? Where is the CAN box in TT where those wires should be connected? Is it under rear seat as in some other models?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Blue lightning said:


> So the box with firmware 8.0 or above the shift lights should work correctly only after revs are achieved?
> Can you tell about installing? Where is the CAN box in TT where those wires should be connected? Is it under rear seat as in some other models?


I installed the Rainbow (upshift) box to the connector of the virtual cockpit. 

Four wires need to be moved.
1. 12V (terminal 30)
2. ground
3. CAN H
4. CAN L


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Mokorx said:


> I installed the Rainbow (upshift) box to the connector of the virtual cockpit.
> 
> Four wires need to be moved.
> 1. 12V (terminal 30)
> ...


Is it hard to get to the vc connector? Do you only need to remove the plastic trim under the steering wheel?
So you just unplug those for wires from the vc connector and connect them to the wiring harness of the rainbow box? Do you remember the pin numbers for 12V, ground, CAN H and CAN L?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Blue lightning said:


> Is it hard to get to the vc connector? Do you only need to remove the plastic trim under the steering wheel?
> So you just unplug those for wires from the vc connector and connect them to the wiring harness of the rainbow box? Do you remember the pin numbers for 12V, ground, CAN H and CAN L?


Need to remove VC totally.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Mokorx said:


> Need to remove VC totally.


Is it a big or hard job? Does anyone have (Elsawin) disassembling instructions?


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Mokorx said:


> Need to remove VC totally.


What year is your TT and what version you have of the VC? I have 790A with software 0296.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Blue lightning said:


> What year is your TT and what version you have of the VC? I have 790A with software 0296.
> View attachment 477201


This combination will work just fine.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Blue lightning said:


> Is it a big or hard job? Does anyone have (Elsawin) disassembling instructions?


Can your account accept PM? Providing that you have sport layout (center rpm) and already code TTRS dash, upshift display and engine data.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Mokorx said:


> Can your account accept PM? Providing that you have sport layout (center rpm) and akready code TTRS dash, upshift display and engine data.


Yes you can send me PM and give detailed instructions if you have/remember. I haven’t coded anything yet. Earlier I have coded engine data (power and torque) gauges but them didn’t work and I coded back to normal. I have TTS and there is center rpm originally but I have understood that this needs to code TTRS layout. I’m also not familiar how to do that.


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Mokorx said:


> Can your account accept PM? Providing that you have sport layout (center rpm) and akready code TTRS dash, upshift display and engine data.


Can you provide the coding to turn TTS into TTRS?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

danielvolt said:


> Can you provide the coding to turn TTS into TTRS?


It is in here.









Audi TT Byte and Bit


I open a thread where ask questions about coding, or if you need help with electrical schemes or how to remove parts of the car. Summary: -DRL brightness while turn indicators are on -High Beam Assist (until my16, my17 is being tested) -Coming/Leaving home -Disable the open door sound while the...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## GingerNinja2017 (Sep 15, 2020)

Mokorx said:


> I changed my cluster from 8S0920790C to a brand new 8S0920790D to gain Center RPM, boost pressure, and animate Audi Sport at start up & shut down.


I am looking to do the same for my TT, do you know how to code a brand new 8S0920790C vc to have centre dial?


----------

